# New stuff!!!



## tirediron (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 17, 2017)

Did you thank John for giving you the free sticks ? 
Do they come preloaded with cool pictures ?


----------



## Destin (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm looking into doing this! Where did you order them?


----------



## Designer (Aug 17, 2017)

Hey, thanks!  I'll just grab a few out of the little dish on my way out.  These are better than the ball-point pens I get from the bank.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 17, 2017)

Great promotional item, dude!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 17, 2017)

dxqcanada said:


> Did you thank John for giving you the free sticks ?
> Do they come preloaded with cool pictures ?


No, sorry...   Just my pictures!


Designer said:


> Hey, thanks!  I'll just grab a few out of the little dish on my way out.  These are better than the ball-point pens I get from the bank.


Sure, if you come up and stop by, I'll be happy to give you a few! 


Derrel said:


> Great promotional item, dude!


Thanks, I hope so!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Aug 17, 2017)

Nice you selling them or just promational?


----------



## JoeW (Aug 18, 2017)

Great promotional item.  These never go out of style.  Even small ones are invaluable. Smart.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 18, 2017)

21st century photo album.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 19, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice you selling them or just promational?


Promotional, but mainly for delivery to clients who want electronic files.  


JoeW said:


> Great promotional item.  These never go out of style.  Even small ones are invaluable. Smart.


They're 4Gb; not huge, but enough for my orders and a handy size in general I think.


snowbear said:


> 21st century photo album.


Sad, but true!


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 19, 2017)

am I the only one thinking John is going to get some really weird texts now?


----------



## Destin (Aug 19, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> am I the only one thinking John is going to get some really weird texts now?



If it wasn't international rates I'd be all over pranking him

"You do nudes?" Lmao


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 19, 2017)

Destin said:


> If it wasn't international rates I'd be all over pranking him
> 
> "You do nudes?" Lmao



Be careful......he may send you some.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 20, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> am I the only one thinking John is going to get some really weird texts now?


I've got you blocked.  It's all good!



Destin said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > am I the only one thinking John is going to get some really weird texts now?
> ...


Not for that voice!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 20, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > If it wasn't international rates I'd be all over pranking him
> ...


Nah.... he's never done anything to deserve that!!!!


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 20, 2017)

I am thanking you in advance for my new and handy 4Gb stick(s).


----------



## tirediron (Aug 20, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> I am thanking you in advance for my new and handy 4Gb stick(s).


Did you get yours at the same place?


----------

